# Need a panther mini for a project!



## psychognome (Sep 28, 2002)

The exact details of this project will be revealed later, but now I need a nice feline miniature in 25 mm scale. If anyone knows where I could find something of the like, I'd be really grateful if you told me.
P.S. I've already searched the whole Reaper website, so don't bother looking there.


----------



## mac1504 (Sep 29, 2002)

Check out www.100Kingdoms.com.

Under the Panthera tribe they have a set of cheetahs that mght be able to be passed off as panthers. You could simply change the paint job.

They also have a lot of other cool minis there as well. Definitely check out the ape army!

-mac1504


----------



## psychognome (Oct 2, 2002)

Those are definitely some cool minis, and I might use the cheetah as well. Just paint it black 'stead of spotty!


----------

